# Endometrioma's



## Lizi (Mar 30, 2003)

I have a 5mm endometrioma on my left ovary, Have just had 9 day scan on a short protocol and been told that I have no follicles on that side and only two on the other. I have a FSH of 14.5, and this is probably my last chance to use my own eggs. Do Endometrioma's cause problems with the cycle, do they release hormones and do I have a better chance if I have it removed before proceeding??
Thanks for you advice

Liz


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Lilibet,

In my experience the removal of the endometrioma will increase you chances of succes.

Regards,

Peter



Lilibet said:


> I have a 5mm endometrioma on my left ovary, Have just had 9 day scan on a short protocol and been told that I have no follicles on that side and only two on the other. I have a FSH of 14.5, and this is probably my last chance to use my own eggs. Do Endometrioma's cause problems with the cycle, do they release hormones and do I have a better chance if I have it removed before proceeding??
> Thanks for you advice
> 
> Liz


----------

